# BAN on smoking at public places



## brokenheart (Apr 15, 2008)

self explanatory. lets get da view point of smokers n non-smokers on dis....
should this be enforced all over INDIA?
The ban has been enforced in several countries.
In INDIA too it has been enforced in many cities...

in my view...its one's own choice.. if you dont like smokers...
 , then you should stay the heck away from them. they want to smoke ...they want to harm their health , its their business....

 otherwise....there are alot of things that's more worse than smokers .....
that people should be concern about.....


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

smoker khud toh doobta hi hai saath mein teen-chaar ko aur le leta hai

Passive smoking is more dangerous pal


----------



## qadirahmed (Apr 15, 2008)

chalo yaarooo India bhi sudharne laga hai......

per kuch log hai k jo..... ( aage ka aap khud samaj lo) jaise k

Hamara thread opener


----------



## brokenheart (Apr 16, 2008)

How do we get non-smokers to understand that we smokers are people too..... We have become so isolated .....

Where I am, I have to go outside to smoke....

What I would like to know is why non-smokers come to the designated smoking areas that are outside and complain about smoke.....


----------



## legolas (Apr 16, 2008)

drinking can be... but,
better smoking not in public for the same reasons t159 specified.
my mom has been passive smoking for over 28 years now!!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 16, 2008)

^Coz of you?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 16, 2008)

> if you dont like smokers, then you should stay the heck away from them. they want to smoke ...they want to harm their health , its their business....


Why don't smokers bother to see that nobody else is disturbed because of their smoking.

I have no problem with the person who wants to smoke. Its his business.
But If that makes me inhale "bad" air, I have problems with it.

Have I taken any loan from the smoker that I be obliged to inhale his smoke. He has every right to smoke, but they should let non-smokers breath good air.



> Where I am, I have to go outside to smoke....


If you can smoke without disturbing others, it should be fine.



> What I would like to know is why non-smokers come to the designated smoking areas that are outside and complain about smoke.....


Non-smokers should refrain from "smoking chambers". I won't blame the smokers this time.


----------



## legolas (Apr 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Coz of you?


ha ha ha... oh yeah.. I live with my mom for 28 years and I came out to this world with a cigarette!! Where did you get that notion from?


----------



## casanova (Apr 16, 2008)

Pollution because of cars is much more than that coz of smoke. If people are concerned so much about good air and bad air, why not start cycling or walking.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2008)

Cigarette smoke is MUCH more harmful than exhaust smoke.. And exhaust smoke is a necessary evil..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 16, 2008)

^Electronic Vehicles anyone?

Anyways , on topic : IMO, we should ban cigarettes completely, why do we want something that is bad to people to be even available?

Smokers just dont get it, its as bad as getting posion into ur body.
I've seen images of lungs, of a child and a chain-smoker .
The child's was baby pinkish, while the smoker's was close to black.

And after that, everytime i see a smoker , the image rattles in my mind.


----------



## karmanya (Apr 16, 2008)

Frankly speaking, yes smoking is bad for you, but thinking realistically, You inhale a lot more dangerous gases just by breathing on Delhi's roads than if someone smokes next to you for the same interval of time


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

smoking is a big menace.I know,it is the most difficult habit to quit.
get a beer,its OK.but pls DONT SMOKE!
I support smoking ban.(not in papers!but enforce it!).
smoking=tumor/cancer.(if u like it or not).
-by,
a ex-chainsmoker(1996-2002)


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2008)

Been there done that. It took a while to stop. Although I might sound like a hypocrite I still support the ban. If you want to have a smoke go in the designated places not in someone elses space .


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Electronic Vehicles anyone?
> 
> Anyways , on topic : IMO, we should ban cigarettes completely, why do we want something that is bad to people to be even available?
> 
> ...



Although on a personal note i think that Cigarettes should be totally banned but in larger perspective it isnt possible.

Too much govt. revenue is at stake here.. 

Regarding health reasons as everybody are saying, as long is you are not polluting common air, its your wish if u want to destroy your lungs


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2008)

+1 for ciggy/bidi/gutka ban..  also the white and brown stuff which ppl rub with their hands and eat..


----------



## amol48 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> +1 for ciggy/bidi/gutka ban..  also the white and brown stuff which ppl rub with their hands and eat..



tambaku and chunna as they say  ... 

well I am not really BAN against cigarettes but just that smokers should not cause problems to non-smokers. Once I was travelling in a Volvo bus and some stupid #%#!* started smoking there.. They had to hault the bus for 2 min jus because him then.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 17, 2008)

The ban is already in Delhi but no one gives a damn.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not a smoker & hate it, but first....Define "Public Place"

A Shopping complex is public place
Mcdonalds is public place
Westside is Public Place
Toilet somewhere is a Public place
Office is a public place

So, where should a smoker go to smoke?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

How abt his house? Where the smoke wont harm anyone else but him?
Why should we face problems coz of him?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

then there should be smoking rooms in public places 
ofcourse with pictures of cancer/tumor patients and warning messages as usual


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

^Lolz, maybe then they could kill themselves faster.


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 17, 2008)

how about making it costly as hell and add all kinds of taxes to it, this way the smoker's will do some good for the society(ofcourse by smoking), and will not feel the guilt of polluting the environment or being hazard for health of their colleagues.


----------

